# How long after heartworm treatments do you have to keep a dog inactive?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

It has been a couple of years since I had Tuff treated for HW but if remember he had to be kept up for 5 weeks. He learned to be a very good dog on a leash during that time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a rescue shepard who had an advanced case and he needed to be kept quiet for 3 months - this was back in the 80s though.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The standard protocol GRRNT's vet advises is 4 weeks of total inactivity after the injections are given. After 4 weeks they can return to normal activity at home such as playing ball in the yard, swimming, etc., and then begin short walks for the next month. Then slowly build up to longer walks over the next couple of months. 

I think the best thing you could do is talk to the vet who gave him the heartworm treatment and get their advice for returning to normal activity. Chances are the humane society vet has done many more treatments than a private practice vet and has more experience to draw from.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would talk to the humane society and ask to talk to the vet that did the treatment. Find out the level of heartworms he had. And talk to the vet about when he should be able to go back to full playtime. Since they treated him they would know best on what to do. If they wont talk to you then I would slowly build up his activity over three months. My Daisy was low heartworm positive and went to full playtime after she finished her treatment. but because she had been kept quiet for three months we slowly built up her stamina.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we adopted Honey dec. 7, 2002, she was "right at a year old" and heartworm positive. we had her treated. Took her in early in the morning, two spots were shaved on her hips, she was given an injection and held over night, given a 2ed injection the next morning and held til closing that night.

i am sorry to say i can't remember for sure how long i had to keep her kenneld. It did not help that we had 3 other goldens, including a couple 3 year old littermates, running and playing. As i sit here, i think it was 8 weeks. see, only little problem, my one golden had knee surgery at 16 months, and then other knee operated on 14 months later and the first required 4 weeks of inactivity and the second 6 weeks (more complicated surgery on that knee) and i am thinkiong hone's confinement was even more.

i do know when she tested clean and i turned her free, she rand and jumped and ran some more. Even tho we say her birthday is the same as adoptionn day, she very well could already be 10. i get her chest x-rayed every year and every year my vet tells me her x-ray could be used to show what the perfect heart, lungs, shoudl look like in a dog. It is as if she never had the worms nor treatent.



good luck with your new family memeber. and he will "know" that he is specail and love you all the more for it. We see it with our Honey.


----------



## Mr B (Jul 6, 2016)

*Not worth the risk*

I have also heard the first 4 mos of the heartworm preventative are crucial to prevent re infection if the dog goes outdoors. Every 30 days exactly then on the same date every month after that. From my experience the activity level allowed is dictated by the severity of the infestation which could result in several weeks to several months of limited activity. With something this serious I dont like to take chances. Murphys Law.


----------

